# Mixed birdspider photographs of Sascha N.



## Sascha N. (Jan 8, 2008)

*0.1 Avicularia versicolor*






*1.1 Avicularia versicolor*


----------



## Sascha N. (Jan 8, 2008)

*Pamphobeteus spec. "platyomma"*


----------



## Bujaq (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice BrdSpider's  specialy Avi's


----------



## Tunedbeat (Jan 8, 2008)

Now, where have i seen these photos?  
Great stuff!!


----------



## Sascha N. (Jan 9, 2008)

*0.1 Avicularia cf. bicegoi*






*0.1 Avicularia cf. metallica*






*0.1 Avicularia cf. geroldi*






*0.1 Avicularia ulrichea*






*0.1 Avicularia minatrix*






*0.1 Avicularia versicolor*






*0.1 Avicularia cf. fasciculata*






*1.0 Avicularia cf. fasciculata*






*1.0 Avicularia laeta*






*1.0 Avicularia cf. azuraklaasi*


----------



## hamfoto (Jan 9, 2008)

alright!  Nice to see you here Sascha on AB!

Chris


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice Avics!!!!!!!!!!!!  You got me drooling!


----------



## verry_sweet (Jan 9, 2008)

The first picture of the A. versi with the venom dripping is really really neat.  All the other pictures are great as well and thanks for sharing your amazing T’s.


----------



## Nich (Jan 9, 2008)

Novak? Nice spiders, very nice Avic spread.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, those are some awesome photos.  The avicularia ulrichea seems almost like a "curlyhair" avicularia.  Very fuzzy and cute!  And of course, the fasciculatas are amazing as well.


----------



## Sascha N. (Jan 13, 2008)

*0.1 Pamphobeteus spec. "platyomma"*






*Pamphobeteus spec. "platyomma"* N1






*0.1 Avicularia spec. "Amazonica" Manaos*


----------



## badboi (Jan 16, 2008)

nice spiders there


----------



## arrowhd (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats a very nice Avicularia collection.  Great job with the photos.


----------



## Sascha N. (Jan 17, 2008)

*Avicularia spec. "Purple" Iquitos, Peru*


----------



## hamfoto (Jan 17, 2008)

Sweet!  Good job Sascha...

Chris


----------



## Sascha N. (Jan 22, 2008)

*Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus*


----------



## Sascha N. (Jan 28, 2008)

*1.0 Avicularia minatrix*






*1.0 Psalmopoeus pulcher*


----------



## NastyNate (Jan 28, 2008)

awesome pics good job on the mating/hatching


----------



## Sascha N. (Feb 5, 2008)

*Avicularia laeta* N1






*1.0 Avicularia purpurea*






*1.0 Avicularia ulrichea*






*1.0 Iridopelma hirsutum*






*1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia*






*0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca*


----------



## syndicate (Feb 5, 2008)

great images!love the shot of the p.subfusca


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, Sascha
You have such a great collection, and wonderful pictures.  
:clap:


----------



## Sascha N. (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx all for the positive feedback! :razz: 

*0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher* younger female






*0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher* older female


----------



## Truff135 (Feb 6, 2008)

You take amazing pictures!  That avicularia sp. purpurea is drop-dead gorgeous!!!!!!  :drool:


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 6, 2008)

great pictures, very nice avics


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 6, 2008)

*amazing photos*

your collection and photos are of the highest quality.congrats on slings..
andy


----------



## Sascha N. (Feb 8, 2008)

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens* molting


----------



## Sascha N. (Feb 16, 2008)

*0.1 Haplopelma spec. Cambodia*






*0.1 Haplopelma albostriatum*






*0.1 Haplopelma minax*


----------



## †-MarK-† (Feb 16, 2008)

Lovely albostriatum :drool:


----------



## seanbond (Feb 16, 2008)

sick haplo collection ya got!


----------



## Marce (Feb 16, 2008)

Awsome pictures Sascha!


----------



## Sascha N. (Feb 24, 2008)

*0.1 Tapinauchenius gigas*


----------



## Sascha N. (Mar 18, 2008)

*1.1 Pamphobeteus spec. "platyomma"* death hug


----------



## Sascha N. (Apr 28, 2008)

_*Cyriocosmus leetzi*_ - 5.FH






_*Iridopelma hirsutum*_ - 4.FH






_*Avicularia minatrix*_ - 5.FH






_*Avicularia fasciculata*_ - 4.FH


----------



## pato_chacoana (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice. I like the one with the hug.


----------



## Sascha N. (Jun 4, 2008)

*Ephebopus cyanognathus* N3






*Avicularia purpurea* N1






*Hapalopus triseriatus* 1cm body length






*Psalmopoeus irminia* larvae






*Avicularia versicolor* larvae before molting






*Avicularia versicolor* nymph after molting


----------



## Tunedbeat (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent show, thanks for sharing! 
:clap:


----------



## jukahman (Jun 5, 2008)

very nice collection indeed...:clap:


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice collection and pictures.


----------



## lychas (Jun 8, 2008)

wow, amazing collection


----------



## Goomba (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning pictures! Thank you so much!


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jun 9, 2008)

great pics !!


----------

